# female maltese on craig's list.



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Isn't she the cutest think you've ever seen? 

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/pet/805725246.html

There's a boy in the Boston area too

http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/pet/823645534.html


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow Carrollton is right up the street from where I live. Too bad it says she doesn't like children or other pets which I have an abundant supply of. 

I'm sure they will find a good home for her. I've got all I can handle anyway.


----------



## LittleDogLVR (Oct 24, 2007)

The one in Boston looks cute but I never heard of a "Micro" Maltese.

Also states its in Haverill Ma but gives a NH phone number.......

He looks cute though

J


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LittleDogLVR @ Sep 2 2008, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628861


> The one in Boston looks cute but I never heard of a "Micro" Maltese.
> 
> Also states its in Haverill Ma but gives a NH phone number.......
> 
> ...



Yep, something seems fishy about this one. I'm thinking BYB, or Puppymill. 
I did email, so we'll find out the response.

4-Months-old, and 2-pounds, is average. This ad soooo sounds like a BS breeder ad.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

*SIGH* Oh my gosh - She is precious! :wub: Hope she gets the perfect loving home quickly. Oh, I wish someone I know could be her forever family ... I'd be a fabulous godmother to this little one!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just went to see and both have been flagged


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just don't get it. I'm beginning to think that most of the ads on craigslist are from people trying to SELL dogs versus those who are actually trying to rehome their pet. Everyone is out to make that almighty buck on these precious little animals.


----------

